# ~Conneaut~ ice fishing and smelt



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

I was wanting to start a new post for conneaut... I am from Berlin center Ohio.. (Long drive) and was wondering if anyone been fishing an would like to share how they are doing and ice thickness? Any information greatly appreciate.. Thank you a happy fishing...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I've tried to get info for several weeks now with no responses. Your best bet is to call snug harbor. I've heard of a harbor they are catching them pm me n ill give more info. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Pm sent... Thanks bud


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

i have heard that the water is still silty, give it a week


----------



## shark fin (Jan 18, 2009)

ice looks good nobody fishing heard they fished beginning of week


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

I love getting smelt and steel through the ice. Looks like lots of the harbors from Cleveland east are starting to set up nice. Like mentioned previously, the water probably is still a little turned over. Hopefully the cold snap this week firms everything up. Just need the winds to calm down a bit and were ready to go.


----------



## big spurs 111 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am going up next Saturday to hit the ice around there some where ..


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I will be going out mid week or so. Ill try n have some info for you guys for next weekend. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Jack.. from snug updated his report.. there is safe ice but nothing being caught. Smelt or steelhead...


----------



## shark fin (Jan 18, 2009)

six inches of ice seeing lots of minnows in hole fishn slow


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Thanks for the update shark.. any takers at all?


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

ezbite has a video on youtube about smelt fishing off of a pier (Lake Erie I think). His videos are very entertaining.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

If its the video I watched I was two people down from him that night. It was an ok night. The two guys I had with me were not dressed for that cold. It was at conny.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

A few shacks here and there in Conneaut. Checked Fairport today and there were 3 guys spread out fishin. Hitting Conneaut tomorrow am, gotta get my auger from the folks house anyways lol


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Black a red and blue shanties? That was us. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

ldrjay are hitting Fairport tonight?


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Gonna try the woman gets off work at 9 so I gotta wait till then. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

ldrjay said:


> Gonna try the woman gets off work at 9 so I gotta wait till then.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

They should be there. If I didnt have working be there

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Hey guys avid lurker on the site I enjoy all the info it brings to the table. I've never fished for smelt and would like to give it a try I hear there excellent eating , and I like to catch anything . So my question is does somebody want a fishing partner for a night ? I have all my own gear auger shanty and so on .... I could go to fairport or conny . Weekends are good for me preferably Saturday would be good, but if someone wants to go just let me know .


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Marlin hit me up Fri or sat we will make plans. Ill be at fairport. I live there. Gonna set tip ups for the burn it if they are around.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Nohaha (May 10, 2013)

Keep me posted, I really want to give Erie my first try this weekend. You fishing at night? PM me if you want, I need to get out there, haha

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. Night time.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Yep,,,, I'm ready to go up too. 

(We Pert-near struck out on the 'Pond' Yesterday. 15 tip-ups & poles = 4 small throw-back fish,,,,)

SO, I can't do much worse up Conny.
Give me a Heads-up guys, Marlin, Nohaha, whoever,,,, I can show ya where we caught 'em in the past. Steel or smelt.
PM

Everyone,,, 
Please place a name of the city that's close to where you live in your profile?
It makes this game way easier to play.


----------



## marlin78 (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys we are gonna try fairport on Saturday evening it's close for me and a buddy. With no solid reports from conny we are gonna stay local.


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

hitting conneaut sat am. ill post what i see by noon if it will help ya.


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Someone has got to be catching these dang things somewhere up there....


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Ill be hitting fairport sat night. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

Doboy and a few of us may be heading up to connie or geneva in the morning, but i'm looking to stay thru the night for the smelt


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Killin Time said:


> Doboy and a few of us may be heading up to connie or geneva in the morning, but i'm looking to stay thru the night for the smelt


I may be in geneva let me know what you guys have going. I just texted jerry. Ill give a go for smelt. More the better! 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Everyone,,, 
Please place a name of the city that's close to where you live in your profile?
It makes this game way easier to play. [/QUOTE]
And i second that notion .... :beer:
Cheers


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Jon you coming out to play tomorrow? 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm still waiting to hear from Jerry myself, hoping it will be soon, idk where to go up there, after I moved from Parma 14 years ago I kinda forgot all the places that I used to fish...


----------



## kx36594 (Feb 6, 2010)

Is anyone getting any steelhead? Wanna come up Sunday but its a 2 hr drive for me. Thanks for any help....

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

doboy was icing today


----------



## slipsinker (May 21, 2012)

he should be posting reel soon


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

slipsinker said:


> doboy was icing today


I talked with him earlier and wasn't the best of bites today


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

Killin Time said:


> wasn't the best of bites today



Ahhh yes, but dinner x2 will work! 

I have to talk to John k & BIG SPLASH tomorrow, about times, and maybe still WHERE.
I think WE,,, ALL of us should go to geneva & DRILL A MILLION HOLES! 
We GOTTA FIND SOMETHING, SOMEWHERE? No?

I know one thing for sure,,,, if I'd go to BULA, and fish around at the end of the Pinny Docks,,, I'd find some perchies.

BUT I WANT SMELTS! (it's a sickness. )
CU tomorrow,,, G-night


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

reconfishing said:


> hitting conneaut sat am. ill post what i see by noon if it will help ya.



Why Heck YA recon,,, THANKS
We're just shooting blanks!
Searching around with a 'red-tipped' cane.


----------



## Derby309 (Apr 11, 2011)

Heading up to Connie. Will post results later. If anyone's up here I'll be in a blue shanty infront of the pumps swing over an say hey. Always nice to meet faces of off member.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

slipsinker said:


> he should be posting reel soon




PHEEEEW! Finally up,,, I was BEAT! 

The porch is empty, gotta fill it with firewood.
NO call last night, so maybe the 'breach-case' fixed itself???
Gotta check MY 5 babies,,, make sure nobody FROZE last night.
Put out 5-5 gal buckets of warm water.
Spred around a bail of hay.
THEN I'll be free,,, free to make about 10 calls. 
I'm guessing around noon. :F:G:B:Banane35:


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I just stopped to get wifi on the laptop, i'm at geneva state park, black gmc sierra with personal tags OBX2....be out on the ice!!!


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

slow at conneaut. started at 8 left at 1115. skunked. seen 3 chromers on the ice. stay warm!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

reconfishing said:


> slow at conneaut. started at 8 left at 1115. skunked. seen 3 chromers on the ice. stay warm!




Thanks recon.
Just 2 of us heading up for the night-bite.
Gotta go see.


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

no prob. might try again in the am. im ready for spring smallies!


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

reconfishing said:


> no prob. might try again in the am. im ready for spring smallies!



Morning, Recon,,,, sorry I missed ya.
I Might'a been able to increase your odds,,, we talked to EVERYONE yesterday.


Well, NO ONE would give us a clue on OGF,,,
So Ken & I took a chance & went to Conny Yesterday after noon.
Must of been about 15 vehicles there,,, the morning crew.
Most of the guys were fishing the point by the wind mill, near the shipping channel.,,, and there was 3 or 4 shanties set up by the gas pumps.

Reports; 
The 5 guys in the van caught one steelie,,, they were there all morning, & left when we got there.
The shantie that's way off shore,,, dead N,,, heard he caught a huge brown.

A guy and his 14yo son were fishing near the mouth entrance of the docks. The father caught 9 cromers and his son caught 7,,, FRIDAY NIGHT,,,, and nothing Yesterday, when we were there!

Ken & I had out 10 lines,,, with fatheads, jigs & maggots, wooly-buggers w mealworms, gulp trout worms & wax worms.
WE NEVER HAD A HIT. 
The wind totally stopped and it was a perfect, quiet night to fish,,,, BUT,,,, Everyone gave up & left around 8.

"Should'a been here Yesterday" is all that we heard!

NO SMELT ANYWHERE! ;>(

Yo,,, Killin Time, How'd you end up Geneva, AFTER YOU LOST THOSE 2 Steelies? Go SNAP!


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

I was gonna hit geneva or fairport last night but I was beat after hitting crappie n gills yesterday. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

i dont feel bad for getting skunked then. lol


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

reconfishing said:


> i dont feel bad for getting skunked then. lol




Recon,,,, we just missed you, I guess. 
Did you see the home-made plywood shantie in the docks?
That's the #2 spot.
Just saying


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

i think i seen ya. i was in all black farthest guys west standin around lookin stupid lol. i disnt feel good so i didnt mingle much lol


----------



## Killin Time (Jan 29, 2014)

I didn't lose two steelhead, never even had 2 hooked up????


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Any one heading up tomorrow? Going up with a buddy in the morning. Any tips? How about the smelt or perch any hitting? If no word figure marina or the channel.


----------



## Shed Hunter 365 (Dec 3, 2007)

Last couple years at Conny the smelt fishing has been rough. Do you think it was because of the hurricane a couple years back. Used to murderer them up there.


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Or the big smelt kill a few years back?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## reconfishing (Jan 15, 2014)

i blame the taliban.


----------

